# African butterfly fish...?



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive been doing research on tankmates for a synodontis petricola catfish. The african butterfly fish caught my eye as being one of the most unique choices for a fish to patrol the top of my tank. Ive read they can be agressive, picky eaters, will eat any tankmates that fit into its mouth, and not only jumpers but gliders. On the other hand ive read many personal experience post about keeping these fish successfully with things like hatchetfish, adfs, tetras, and other small fish that seem like they would be great food for a predator with such a big mouth. On top of that ive read stories of butterfly fish gobbling up flake food so fast that other tankmates dont get to eat and the owner ends switching to sinking food for their other fish. One thing thats a negative for me atleast would be having to feed this thing crickets, i dont want to do that again. 

To get to the point, what are some opinions and experience with these dinosaurs?


----------

